# honda GX-390



## racerbush (Jul 17, 2009)

could someone tell me what the valves are set at? Also torque specs for head bolts? thanx Frank


----------



## Airman (Jan 7, 2009)

Intake valve: 0.005 to 0.007 inch

Exhaust valve: 0.007 to 0.009 inch


Head bolt torque: 25 foot pounds or 300 inch pounds


----------

